# You aren't fat........ -.-



## layzellm (Jan 3, 2020)

Ok, so I am about 5'10, or 5'11... and currently I weigh 90ish kilos, or about 14stones.  My 'healthy' weight is somewhere between 10 and 12 stones or 70-77 kilos. 

My 'problem' is that my fat is all visceral fat, and when standing in front of my GP asking for help/advice, they instantly respond with 'you're not fat'.  I am feeling isolated and somewhat alone in my aim to lose something like 3 stones - or 1/5 of my entire body weight...

I am trying to eat better, lowering my carb intake... and I have increased my exercise levels significantly... walking for 5k every lunchtime, and I am just starting (day 2 yesterday) a couch to 5k in the mornings at 6am... it would be nice for some support from the professionals though, maybe from family and friends too... 

Anyone got any advice for someone who knows that they need to improve their health & weight, but doesn't really get taken seriously by anyone....  Is this just one of those situations where I need to just do it alone?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 3, 2020)

layzellm said:


> Is this just one of those situations where I need to just do it alone?



Unfortunately, this is what I found ... but being skinny is it's own reward!

I remember 3 things my GP said when he diagnosed me (at my first GP appointment for about 15 years or something): "Yep, it's diabetes", "Welcome to my world!", and "Don't lose too much weight". 

I had a BMI of about 25 but, like you, a bunch of visceral fat and I found enough high-quality research out there to convince me that losing weight was probably going to be really important for turning things around. So I did and ended up losing 20%+ of my body weight, BMI down to 20, and BG, BP, cholesterol all at "ideal" levels.

I had exactly one friend who gave me any support with the weight loss: everybody else was "Where's my lovely Eddy gone - you're all scrawny!", "Ewww you're all scrawny", "You'll give yourself an eating disorder - you're all scrawny", "You're gone all obsessive and scrawny" etc etc etc. 

I think it's this: People don't like it when people close to them change. Also, as I repeatedly told these folks, they were probably just jealous.

Now it's fine, kind of. "I didn't like your skinny face to start with but I've gotten used to it now" was a comment from yesterday, probably the best I'm going to get.

But like I say, being skinny is it's own reward. I feel hugely better - I'm in Oz, and this afternoon I happily walked 5 km in the 42 deg heat savouring the drifitng smoke of apocalyptic fires consuming the continent, conditions which would have pole-axed me before. It's fun - catching sight of a skinny figure in a shop window & realising it's you! 

And it's gotten rid of my T2D, at least for now. (My GP claims he actually advised me to lose weight, but I forgive him.)

Good luck!


----------



## Pandora71 (Jan 4, 2020)

I think a situation has crept up upon us whereby overweight/obese is the new normal and sometimes GPs speak their brains too quickly. Refer any ignornamuses to Prof Ray Taylor's work on Personal Fat Thresholds.  Some people's fat cells can expand to infinity but others' and especailly those from SE Asian background cannot force anymore fat into those cells.  The excess glucose spills into the blood and is diabetes  hence the paradox of the skinny fat person with type 2 and the very obvese corollary who doesn't become diabetic.


----------

